# My dovii



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Went in my room after school hoping to snap some pics of my dovii today. This is what I found him doing









poor mr. tyre track eel



























the f*cker acting like nothing happened


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Stab him in the kidney.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Holy crap. That totally sucks . . . though a bit hilarious. Sorry.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i have one of those i plan on putting it in with my reds that wont eat anything that is a live except for goldfish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sorry for your loss


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> i have one of those i plan on putting it in with my reds that wont eat anything that is a live except for goldfish
> [snapback]862444[/snapback]​


not a smart idea bud


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> not a smart idea bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As opposed to a dovii and tyretrack eel being a good idea?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> As opposed to a dovii and tyretrack eel being a good idea?
> [snapback]862487[/snapback]​


the eel had 2-3" on him









and yes i will admit that it was not the best combo out there. but until today he had never even shown a bit of agression twords the eel. and neither have any of my other cichlids he has been with. I knew that eventually I was going to have to move the eel out of his tank, but I never thought he would get out like this


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lmao---nice worm u fed him, err eel.







my cichlid prob would of thought that was food 2


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

mmm... that was one expensive feeder.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> As opposed to a dovii and tyretrack eel being a good idea?
> [snapback]862487[/snapback]​


agreed.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats sucks .. sorry for your loss


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to see that but that is a cool pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> the eel had 2-3" on him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, I have about 2-3" on Mike Tyson but.....

Either way, I feel your pain. The piranha mix is a worse idea by the way. There will be a 100% chance of a fish being, how you say....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol he got owned.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> Um, I have about 2-3" on Mike Tyson but.....
> 
> Either way, I feel your pain. The piranha mix is a worse idea by the way. There will be a 100% chance of a fish being, how you say....
> 
> ...


doubt it, cichlids are known for punking skittish Ps all day. I know mine would...he doesnt take sh*t from nothing.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont be turnin my damn thread into a piranha vs. cichlid thread. if you do, i shall hunt you down









and thanx for the compliments on the dovii. this guy is definatly on of my favorite cichlids that I have owned


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry to see your eel exit like that....I housed my Tyre with my P's some time ago and all was fine for sometime until one day as I was heading out for work, I noticed a large gash on the eel...When I returned home later that night the eel was snapped in 2


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Filo said:


> doubt it, cichlids are known for punking skittish Ps all day. I know mine would...he doesnt take sh*t from nothing.
> [snapback]863206[/snapback]​


Um, Filo, by "a fish" I meant "a fish". That fish could be each p, one by one....

What's a rana?...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Um, Filo, by "a fish" I meant "a fish". That fish could be each p, one by one....
> 
> What's a rana?...
> [snapback]863268[/snapback]​


im too lazy to type out piranha


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Filo said:


> doubt it, cichlids are known for punking skittish Ps all day. I know mine would...he doesnt take sh*t from nothing.
> [snapback]863206[/snapback]​


They might push them around for awhile

until one day the p's get tired of it


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

master dovii


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss, but I must say that the pics were kind of funny


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You retard, shut up with your "piranha vs cichlid" debate. It's so stupid...

"MY FISH CAN BEAT YOUR FISH!!!"

"MINE WILL GET ANGRY AND UNLEASH HIS ULTIMATE FURY!!!11111"

See, you guys sound more childish that me. And that's hard to accomplish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Lemmy....


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

The convict is next...Are you gonna make a solo set up for that beautiful dovii?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

In about a month he is going to have my 55g. and in about 2-3 months i will be moving. and when I do move I am setting up a pond which is very similar to yours for all my big cichlids


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

That sound like a great idea lemmywinks!


----------

